# Ordering birds from TractorSupply, Farm stores, etc.



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

Most farm stores, like Tractor Supply, Farm and Fleet, etc. use a big hatchery for their birds. It appears that the national chains use the hatchery (McMurray, Ideal, Cackle, etc.) that is in the region for the particular store. We had a thread a while back about Tractor Supply...people from the south said their birds were shipped from Ideal; those up her in the north referenced Cackle. 

Farm and Fleet (regional farm store in the Wisconsin/Mn areas) uses Cackle. 

Most of our local feed mills and small farm stores here in Wisconsin order from the big Wisconsin Hatchery "Sunnyside Hatchery". From what I've seen, most local feedstores order from the closest hatchery.

Since they order in large orders, you - the consumer - saves the shipping costs, and get the "large order" discount. *(most hatcheries have a minimum shipping fee..maybe $15. so if you only want a few birds, that a large savings per bird)

Anyway. When you order through a Farm Store, check with them to see who they get their chicks from..that will give you a sense of quality you can expect.


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

You also want to ask when the chicks are expected to arrive and be there to get yours.

Or at least know which store knows how to take care of chicks. I've seen a lot of difference in the way that different stores care for chicks and in the knowledge of the staff.

It's just nice to be one of the first to pick out your chicks and to get them home where you _know_ the care they get will be right.


----------



## Karen in Alabam (Jul 21, 2010)

Thanks

The girls at Tractor Supply have been a great help to me on numerous occasions. I ask them about as many questions as I ask you guys. 

I will definitely be there to pick them up right away. I will also ask where they are coming from next time I am in there.

Thanks again


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

my tsc orders from http://www.townlinehatchery.com/

I believe they also outsource chicks/hatching eggs from other sources. which is a common practice in the business from my understanding.


----------



## CaliannG (Apr 29, 2005)

Mine orders from Ideal...but they are less than an hour away from us.


----------



## Riverdale (Jan 20, 2008)

||Downhome|| said:


> my tsc orders from http://www.townlinehatchery.com/
> 
> I believe they also outsource chicks/hatching eggs from other sources. which is a common practice in the business from my understanding.


Our local Farm stores (Family Farm and Home in Alma, Shepherd Elavator in Shepherd and Randall's Old Mill in Edmore) ALL use Townline.

We are looking at buying cockerals straight from Townline next year (heavy breeds but no Cornish-X). Just for something different.

The ONLY problem we have had with chicks from Townline is the raccoons like them. Over 5 years (and 600+ chicks from Townline) we have lost exactly 1 chick to things OTHER than raccoons.

I HIGHLY reccomend Townline.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

oregon woodsmok said:


> You also want to ask when the chicks are expected to arrive and be there to get yours.
> 
> Or at least know which store knows how to take care of chicks. I've seen a lot of difference in the way that different stores care for chicks and in the knowledge of the staff.
> 
> It's just nice to be one of the first to pick out your chicks and to get them home where you _know_ the care they get will be right.


So true! One year I ordered chicks through the Farm and Fleet here. I got there right away that Wednesday, knowing there would be a mad rush of people (there always is). I got my boxes and checked the chicks....I'd ordered and paid for 8 Dark Cornish, 6 Americanas, and 6 silkies. In my boxes I had 12 Dark Cornish, 12 silkies, 10 Americanas and 12 "somethings" (looked dark brown). I talked to the guy handing things out, and said there were too many birds...He looks at the order, looks at the boxes, looks at his paperwork and says "nope. that's right. Your name was on the boxes". :shrug:. So...off I went to build a larger brooder. The 12 somethings turned out to be lovely brown leghorn pullets. My goodness but we had a lot of eggs that year...


----------



## VA Susan (Mar 2, 2010)

Our Tractor Supply store gets their chicks from Mount Healthy.


----------



## sammyd (Mar 11, 2007)

We order ours at the feed mill. They in turn use Sunnyside. They post the delivery dates available and you sign up for so many on such and such date.
Nice thing is, if I don't want the minimum of 25 that I'd have to order if I did it myself I don't have to pay extra delivery charges since the order was coming anyway.
I have always been more than pleased with the Sunnyside birds.


----------



## CasieD (Oct 27, 2010)

I got ours from the local feed mill here too, they are also using Sunnyside unless they are sold out for a particular date. Then they went with Hoover's I think, in IA.

I didn't know you could order chicks from Fleet Farm! I'll have to give them a call here and get some details.


----------



## sammyd (Mar 11, 2007)

they use Ideal around here, very pricey compared to Sunnyside.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

CasieD said:


> I got ours from the local feed mill here too, they are also using Sunnyside unless they are sold out for a particular date. Then they went with Hoover's I think, in IA.
> 
> I didn't know you could order chicks from Fleet Farm! I'll have to give them a call here and get some details.


Casey, only the rural Farm and Fleets do the birds, I think. It's up to the local store manager. So do give them a call. Ours has 3 delivery dates..starts in March. 

Sunnyside is a great hatchery, but they don't have loads of breeds. Just the basic leghorns, meatbirds(EXCELLENT strain of meatbirds), various hybrid layers (red, and a great black) and some ducks and turkeys. The prices are indeed great. Shipping isn't bad, either.


----------

